# Call of Duty 4 on the PC.....



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hi All,

There are a few threads around about COD4 on the PS3 and XBOX but none on the PC?!?! I'm on COD most evenings and weekends apart from when I'm cleaning the motor..... .

Are there any members on here who are interested in having a few matches/rounds??

I'm in the process of setting up my own server for a few friends and I to have a laugh on and if anyone is interested in a game let me know. I'm off on hols soon so it will be after that sometime.

Howard.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Im on the PC for cod4 but not played in a while so probably quite **** :lol:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Can PC vs PS3 play eachother?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope no PC vs PS3 matches... the PC boys would kick your **** 

I have a few COD4 servers, feel free to use them if you like, rather than shelling out for more...?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Nope no PC vs PS3 matches... the PC boys would kick your ****


I could not agree more!!



RussZS said:


> I have a few COD4 servers, feel free to use them if you like, rather than shelling out for more...?


Sounds good, any more info??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

www.gamequorum.com

I help run that place, we have servers for most of the games, but have two dedicated Quad Cores, so I can set up whatever you want within reason, if we have enough interest 

My name on there is RRRuss.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I will have a butchers now, Cheers........:thumb:


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

I would if my PC was up to it! Not sure how my P4 3.4, 1gb & radeon 9800XT card would handle it!  

You play any other games on the PC? I used to play CS:Source, HL2 deathmatch and Day of defeat - which are always fun.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm UNDF-Giarc

When we goin gto play guys? Prefer Hardcore too


----------

